

Startup Quote: Chuck Gordon, co-founder, SpareFoot - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5816030371

======
raychancc
You need to fail quickly. If you think you know what’s going to work in any
aspect of your startup, you are wrong.

\- Chuck Gordon (@sparefoot)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5816030371>

